# FarmPro 2420 Alternator



## Shortmountainman (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi,
New to the forum,just acquired a Farm Pro 2420 from my dad. it's a good runner, but my dad disconnected the alternator and does not know what wires went where. It has a 2JF200 alternator with a 4 wire connection. Does anyone have a picture of the back of there alternator so I can see which color wire goes to which terminal? I am not sure it works but this could be the first step to diagnosing it if it does not. thanks for any help.
Dan


----------



## Shortmountainman (Aug 7, 2019)

I have looked at the owners manual and it only shows 3 wires, anyone have any thoughts?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This might be f some interest
https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums...7354-farm-pro-2425-alternator-delcowiring-jpg


----------



## Shortmountainman (Aug 7, 2019)

pogobill said:


> This might be f some interest
> https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums...7354-farm-pro-2425-alternator-delcowiring-jpg


Thanks, that helps but I am not sure how a voltage regulator ties into this. I'll give it a try.
Dan


----------

